# One King, sea sick and done.



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Went out with a couple friends to the Edge, dropped one time and one of my friends gets seasick. 

We troll to see if he would feel better, get a King, he yacks we head back.

That's it. At least we didn't go home empty handed.


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Man that's a bummer that you guys had to head back in after a short time out. Sounds like you are a good friend. Your buddy is lucky lol.... That could have been a LONG day for him! Glad to see you got a king though!! I didn't go out period, so a short trip is better than no trip all. What did the king hit?


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

Nice fish! I get sick here and there but I just puke and tough it out haha if I ran that far he would just be laying down somewhere lol


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

bigtallluke said:


> Man that's a bummer that you guys had to head back in after a short time out. Sounds like you are a good friend. Your buddy is lucky lol.... That could have been a LONG day for him! Glad to see you got a king though!! I didn't go out period, so a short trip is better than no trip all. What did the king hit?


Thanks.

Mann Stretch 20, gold/brown.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

BlaineAtk said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Nice fish! I get sick here and there but I just puke and tough it out haha if I ran that far he would just be laying down somewhere lol


I told him he gets one freebie. Next time if he wants to go it's with the understanding that we are out for the day no matter what.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

Sea sickness is worse than a hang over, trust me I have been thru both. I will stab someone if The boat doesn't take me back to land.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted



CHUMM BUCKET said:


> Sea sickness is worse than a hang over, trust me I have been thru both. I will stab someone if The boat doesn't take me back to land.


I work offshore and stay out weeks at a time. I have gotten sick before in 15+ ft seas and it was like that for DAYS!!! I was sure I was going to die.... Lol I wish I coul have stabbed someone to take me in but every time I stood up I staggered around throwing up that horrible tasting anti freeze looking stuff.... Ugh


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Try ginger root.....get a lifetime supply for 79 cents...... cut a quarter sized section and put it between cheek and gum......don't chew it...its hot....


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I have tried all kinds of stuff from crackers to accupuncture pressure points. The only thing that has worked for me is scopolamine patches...


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

Midol (spelling?) also works for many people...just don't tell your buddies you took it


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

Drink beer and u will never get sick


----------



## straycat (Jul 26, 2008)

I agree with miss kristy. I don't know what it is, beer works. Maybe sloshing around in your brain equalizes everythingarty:arty:arty:arty:arty:

Straycat


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Most will grow out of it with time. Me, 20 years in the Navy seasick every time the lines were removed from the pier since retired never seasick again. Just tough it out if you love the water and fishing. It's caused from the equilibrium in your ears (so I've been told) some medicines help nothing helped me. I would never return with a seasick person. Just give them a bucket and say lay down and relax were finishing this trip and you are cleaning this crap up.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 7, 2007)

My son fought this and the medicine that worked was CHEWABLE Dramamine the night before and the morning of.
The best cure after the fact that I've found is oddly enough: Let them drive the boat. My guess is the semblance of control helps that brain/ear disconnect. It's not foolproof, but at least you can troll while they try it out


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Or
Have them get into the water with a rope tied to the stern. Let them hang out in the water for a while till it goes away. 

I still take Bonine just in case.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

midol?are you for real.for my wife.she gets ss bad.thanks.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

+1 on midol. sounds strange but it helped me when I tried it. just put it in a Tylenol bottle before you go on The boat,cuz if your buddies found out you'll never hear the end o it.


----------

